# Lost In Space rocket pack question!



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

hey men,

where's the best place to find pictures or information on the famous jet pack from LIS ? i would love to build a scale model of it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

How about a Bing search?

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=bell+rocket+belt&qpvt=bell+rocket+belt&FORM=IGRE

Never really looked that up before. Man. the dream of the jetpack is strong, isn't it? I still want mine, and my flying car, and my cities on the Moon, dagnabbit!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I just started trying to document the thing this week, for a couple models of it. As far as I've found so far, there are no dimensional drawings of the jet pack anywhere. I did a Google search of "Bell Jet Belt Images" and found a lot of images cross-referenced to some interesting materials tho', more than adequate to piece together a pretty detailed 1/24 or 1/12 scale model. Haven't found any dimensions as yet, other than 36" long and 18" wide. Several different variations of it as well. Also, John's jet pack was only a prop constructed by Fox , and I don't know how closely it matched the real Bell. Pretty close, I think. There are nice orthos I found with the Google search, but they are of a somewhat different version. I'll be drawing it all up for plans to work from, but maybe not for a couple months yet. Sharkit is no longer making their 1/25 Bell scale model but I believe their 1/12 is still available. 
I've uploaded what I've got so far to:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Bell Jet Belt/
Good luck! What a great project!


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

here's one link for starters
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis/00044.html
there's a part 2 on the next page with a jet-pack blueprint
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jetpack 2 03 6-15-4.jpg
its only a small picture so can't tell if its one of the production blueprints


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

good reference shots here of the buddy seat on the back that penny and the bloop ride piggy back on, made from what looks like a bicycle seat seen folded up in the stowed position
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jetpack 2 62 10-5-11.jpg
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jetpack 2 64 10-5-11.jpg


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It seems to me, just quick looking at the pics, that the Fox prop department did a very credible job of mocking up the actual Bell rocket belt. All the shapes seem to be there.

That's still one of the most exciting parts of Lost in Space for me, the actual use of the rocket belt. It's just so DIFFERENT seeing the actual pack in flight from the usual 'hanging from a wire' kind of flying effect, a different sense of balance and force and motion.

It's too bad there wasn't a way to borrow the two-man 'flying pogo' version for the show. 

Also, quite to my surprise, an old question is resolved! There was also an actual jetpack, and that thing is a near match for an old GI Joe Rocket Pack, complete with a big box on top that Hasbro used for the 'zip line' wheels. So that beast WASN'T just all original cludge-together stuff, it really was based on something real. Huh. 

Still want MY jetpack.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

That Bell jet-pack was sold to Nelson Tyler (of Tyler Mount fame) who flew it in the Saturday-morning tv series Ark II. It's fuel was off-the-shelf hydrogen peroxide, and had a maximum flight time of five minutes.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

seaQuest said:


> That Bell jet-pack was sold to Nelson Tyler (of Tyler Mount fame) who flew it in the Saturday-morning tv series Ark II. It's fuel was off-the-shelf hydrogen peroxide, and had a maximum flight time of five minutes.


I remember the "Jet Jumper" from Ark II... I had a feeling that it was the Bell Jet Pack, but with some flashier coverings over it.

I'll say this, when I was growing up, every time I saw anyone in a movie or TV series that was flying around with a jet pack on their back, I always wanted to trade places. 5 minutes of wonder and excitement is better than standing on the ground any day!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

JohnGuard said:


> hey men,
> 
> where's the best place to find pictures or information on the famous jet pack from LIS ? i would love to build a scale model of it.


What scale do you intend to use?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that the LIS jet belt had a flying time of less than a minute. One of the ones I have pictures of had a total flying time of about 30 seconds, which is why it has a 30 second timer. The LIS footage was many, many short flights edited together.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a pic I have:









Also a good sequence in the the first few minutes of the James Bond Movie "ThunderBall"..same jet pack...less foil

Steve


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*Jet pack...*

There is a guy out of france who was going to make these jetpacks again...

I am not sure where he is in the process - but here is the link:

http://sharkit.com/sharkit/rocketbelt/rocketbelt.htm

Also I thought Drew from Crowsnest was thinking about making one as well....

Good Luck

Gary

LIS FAN 4ever


----------



## hacksaw44 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Lost in space jetpack*

How did you make out with this project ?
Just curious.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, hey, talk about a timely resurrection of a thread! Did anyone else know about this new book?

http://www.apogeebooks.com/Books/9781926592053.html

Holy crap, that's probably gonna cover everything Johnguard wanted to know!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> That Bell jet-pack was sold to Nelson Tyler (of Tyler Mount fame) who flew it in the Saturday-morning tv series Ark II. It's fuel was off-the-shelf hydrogen peroxide, and had a maximum flight time of five minutes.


Considerably less than 5 min.

Approx 20 sec for the Bell.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

mach7 said:


> Considerably less than 5 min.
> 
> Approx 20 sec for the Bell.


I've read 30 seconds. Ten to reach height, ten for flight and ten to land before you fall out of the sky.

A few years back I saw a show on the vehicles of James Bond. They went to a man that has a functioning rocket belt for a flight demonstration. The camera was mounted so that you could see the fuel gauge. Once he opened the throttle, you could see the needle racing towards empty!

The Bell Jet Pack was suppose to have a potential flight time of 25 minutes, although they only flew it for 5 minutes. Bell canceled the project after the U.S. Military lost interest. After the inventor died, all further development ceased. The jet pack's turbojet engine did live on in the cruse missile.

David.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The re-engineered 1990's version has a 30 sec fuel supply. They used lighter material, composites, compared to the '60s version. That allowed 10 sec more fuel. 6 gal instead of 5 gal of hydrogen peroxide if memory serves me.

The rocket belt motor never made into anything else as far as I know.
It was/is not a turbojet, its a pure rocket.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mach7 said:


> The rocket belt motor never made into anything else as far as I know.
> It was/is not a turbojet, its a pure rocket.


That's correct. The turbojet version was a later development.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Cool!

I had never seen the jet version.

Thanks!


----------

